# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D scanner

## c1111212432

2943dd2309f790524d03b15d0ef3d7ca7acbd599.jpgFull Body Scanner

Model#
EDR_BC105S

Field of View
700mmRx2150mm(H)

28"rx86"(H)

Single Surface Accuracy
<0.1mm

Average Sampling Point Distance
0.7mm

Light Source
White Light

Output Format
wrl obj stl

Image Resolution
1.3 Mega Pixel

Texture
RGB 24 digits

Photographying Time
3 seconds-5 seconds

Data Registration
Automatic

Calibration
3D Fiducial Mark

Weight
720KG

Dimension
400mm(L)x500mm(W)x2100mm(H)

Power
4800W

Power Voltage
220AC

Interface


Recommended Computer Configuration
i7/8G Ram/Win7_x64 O.S.

3-Second finishing scan of the full body in 5 directions, and only 45 seconds to finish the data registration.
desktop1.jpg


rojection technique non contact frequency conversion fringe
Projector (1280*800 WXGA; DLP)
Light intensity ANSI 3500 LM
Texture 24bit RGB
The minimum uptake time was 3 Minutes (scanning per 360 degrees)
Environmental light intensity compensation adjustment
Point cloud average point spacing 0.5-1mm
Single scanning accuracy of less than 0.05mm
Depth of not less than 1200mm
Shooting range maximum 250mm * 250mm * 100mm * 100mm * 100mm 240mm/ minimum
Output format STL, WRL, PLY, OBJ and other formats
Automatic mosaic of data
A scan integrity of the normal situation of more than 90%
Calibration method encoding logo point stereo target
Equipment weight 18.9 kg
A scan integrity of the normal situation of more than 90%
Equipment power 220AC/198W
Connection mode Ethernet (Gigabit Network) connection
Operating system Windows7 64 Bit



Website: http://studio.3dplus.cn/en/index.php
Skype:c1111212432@163.com
Email: cheny@esdisplay.cn


Any

----------


## certvalue143

Hello3D scanner is a device that records image data color and light intensity and either directly captures depth data or interpolates it from multiple images of an object at different angles.The latest 3D scanning technologies utilize a camera that combines a laser depth sensor and visible spectrum sensor. Amazingly, this kind of setup is actually available today in retail products such as notebook pc's, tablets, and even smartphones.ISO 9001 Certification in Kuwait | ISO 9001 certification in Iraq

----------


## n0f8r

sweet - and sweet again

----------


## haiduk

Looks pretty nice.

----------

